# distressed applique



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm new to the forum and have found a ton of help, but haven't been able to find anything on distressed applique via heat press. Does anyone know if it is possible to apply distressed applique with a heat press?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You could try the adhesive backing that's used for patches but I don't think it would hold up for very long.


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

tshirtchopshop said:


> I'm new to the forum and have found a ton of help, but haven't been able to find anything on distressed applique via heat press. Does anyone know if it is possible to apply distressed applique with a heat press?


my question is even a step before this: what exactly is distressd applique? im looking for methods of making my heat transfers distressed (this is different..) but what do distressed appliques look like?
thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Delilah Storm said:


> my question is even a step before this: what exactly is distressd applique? im looking for methods of making my heat transfers distressed (this is different..) but what do distressed appliques look like?
> thanks!


Midwest Punch has some examples of distressed applique on their web site.


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> Midwest Punch has some examples of distressed applique on their web site.


looks like right on the nail? distressed applique. thank you.


----------



## ribbityribbitz (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw stahl's distressed applique at the ISS show in Orlando last weekend - it looked really great.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You can use any vinyl material to do the distress look. To make it look better then use heavier vinyl - ie the flock. To make it easier to accomplish then put cut outs along the exterior so you can weed them out easier. It is the look you are looking for.


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

idonaldson said:


> You can use any vinyl material to do the distress look. To make it look better then use heavier vinyl - ie the flock. To make it easier to accomplish then put cut outs along the exterior so you can weed them out easier. It is the look you are looking for.


This sounds interesting -- can you explain the process a little more please?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you have flock material from your favorite supplier, then whether it be words or design place some irregular cutouts in it (if you place in the interior you will have to pick them out) when you weed the design the cutouts will weed out with the waste - distress just means it all isn't there so it is just a matter of how distress you want your design to be


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

would it work if you use a distressed font? or do i need to make each distress mark?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You can use a distress font, but the trick is picking the right one - if you select one with missing areas all over it - then you are doing a lot of time consuming weeding - assuming it survived the cad cut process.


----------

